
Maryland clocks thousands of E-ZPass drivers speeding - blueatlas
http://www.wusa9.com/story/news/local/2015/01/10/maryland-clocks-thousands-of-ez-pass-drivers-speeding/21577385/
======
eli
New York does this too. It's important to emphasize they are talking about the
speed you're going through the toll booth. It's not some tricky thing about
measuring your time between two points or anything like that. It's kinda
dangerous to speed through a tollbooth.

~~~
haubey
Thanks for the clarification. But it doesn't seem unreasonable to figure out
if you're speeding between two toll booths. They know how long the road is,
they can tell how fast you're going. I've often wondered why police don't do
more of this. It seems like a relatively easy way of catching a lot of people.

~~~
privong
> I've often wondered why police don't do more of this.

Wikipedia claims[0] that this is not allows in California, though the citation
has suffered link-rot.

I think enforcing speeding limits could also discourage the use of things such
as ez-pass, which may very well result in more revenue, compared to the same
tolls collected in cash by real people. So it could hurt the revenue stream
from tolls.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_limit_enforcement#Averag...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_limit_enforcement#Average_speed_measurement)

------
ricket
A toll near me (NC) has cameras and an electronic sensor over the highway; it
reads your pass if you have one, or takes a picture of your license plate if
you don't so that they can mail you a bill later. (there are no humans,
nothing to stop for)

When they first put it in, I noticed there are 3 or 4 of those in-road
"buttons" (weight pads?) right in a row under the toll platform. They could be
used to trigger the timing of the reader and camera, or I figured they could
be used to determine speed quite easily.

So for a while after it was first put in, I would carefully hit my brakes and
ensure my speed through the toll was right at the speed limit, then go back up
to normal speed. But after a while I got lazy and stopped doing that, since
nobody else appeared to be doing the same. "Everyone" was speeding through it.

I never received anything in the mail, and nowadays I rarely go through the
toll. But now this article makes me think I could have been right, maybe they
are recording speeds (or capable of doing so) and just doing nothing about it.

------
paul7986
I'm here in MD and our interstates are filled with these horrible speed
cameras.

Anything over 12 mph and bam you get a ticket in the mail. They are making
tons of money thru this as who doesn't speed?

They need to increase it from 12 to at least 16mph or more over the limit! If
it's 65 on the highway I'm naturally driving close to 80. I don't think I'm
alone here either!

~~~
SixSigma
If you don't want speeding tickets, don't speed.

------
rdtsc
> Maryland law allows the agency to revoke a driver's E-ZPass transponder for
> 60 days after a second violation within six months.

If they can revoke a transponder only of someone from MD, I know at some point
you could just buy your transponder from another state. VA, PA, OH, NY.

